# Problema con qt y acetoneiso

## lanstat

Saludos, la cuestion es esta, emergí acetoneiso que tenia como dependencia qt (y bueno todos los paquetes que con el van) despues de terminar de instalar sin ningun inconveniente, ejecuto acetoneiso y me dice que no encuentra el archivo libqt-webkit.so.4, pero el archivo se encuentra en /usr/lib/qt. Intento emerger qt-webkit pero no instala nada. Cual podria ser el problema?

----------

## lanstat

Bueno la solucion a eso solo habia sida crear enlaces de las librerias de Qt  que se encontraban en /usr/lib/qt a /usr/lib pero tengo el problema al tratar de emerger qt-webkit   :Embarassed:  y otra cosa si despues de emerger qt4 aun existe la carpeta /usr/qt donde esta qt3 no me ocurria algun conflicto en el futuro?

----------

## pelelademadera

 *Quote:*   

> DEPEND="x11-libs/qt-gui:4
> 
>         x11-libs/qt-core:4
> 
>         x11-libs/qt-webkit:4
> ...

 

acetoneiso deberia haber emergido solo qt-webkit, en mi caso se emergio/ejecuto sin problemas. estoy en ~amd64

----------

